# evaporation



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

my pond recieves about 9hrs of light during the day and looses about 1/2" of water every day. can this be right for a pond that has 100 sq ft surface? or should i start looking for leaks :neutral:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Sounds like you are losing water somewhere. Check any pumps and fountains first then if you dont find anything check for leaks.


----------

